# Do reptiles stress from hearing fireworks!?!?



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

hi i was just wondering if reptiles stress from hearing fireworks going bang! as i was just watching my bosc as 1 was goin off near by and he lifted his head from his log and looked around, then the fire work stoped so he carried on relaxing under the heat lamp. what do you think? its early atm but abit later loads will be goin off and i dont want him gettin stressed out or anything lol 
cheers.:2thumb:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

My leo hates it but she doesn't mind the telly so we're just having a loud telly night (we have a plan if the flat-people upstairs complain - I don't like fireworks)... : victory:


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

my bearded dragon has gone really black and stressed as the fireworks have just started.cant see the others yet so dont know if their stressed.
bless them.
on a seperate note my cat isnt very happy at the moment :gasp:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

hi cheers guys, my bosc has gone into hiding now as the fireworks have picked lol. might try turning up the tv :2thumb: my tokays dont seem to mind atm tho haha still brightly coloured. i keep an eye on them as it gets louder, their viv is right next to the window.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not sure. I've closed the windows to prevent as much noise as possible because my hamster goes mental when she hears them. So I'm guessing reps won't like them that much either.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i wish they would ban them am trying to drowned out the bangs if mine get stressed it will be because of the noise of the radio and tv as my dog is shaking like a leaf 
hated them as a kid and still hate fireworks now


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

awh said:


> i wish they would ban them am trying to drowned out the bangs if mine get stressed it will be because of the noise of the radio and tv as my dog is shaking like a leaf
> hated them as a kid and still hate fireworks now


Tip for your dog: Make a 'den' type area (I use my dogs cage as he loves going in it) that is covered in a dark blanket/towel and is comfy. Put their fav toys and treats in it and allow them to go in it if they feel scared. It gives them a place to feel secure. Also, don't console them as this makes they feel like they have something to be scared of, and it makes the problem a lot worse. Best thing to do is to act normal around them. Hope the dog is okay


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

All fine here, mind you the noise of fireworks is nothin compared to the daily hustle and bustle of my 3 kiddie winkles so they're probably haveing a rather peacefull night now kids are outside lmfao


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

No problems so far but all windows are closed so mot a lot of noise. Its mainly flats in my area the fireworks tend to happen across town


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

no problems here with the exotic pets, the dog isnt to happy.
my parrot should be worse than the dog but hes not bothered at all he is even mimicing the bangs an crackels :lol2: i do have the tv on as normal though


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

My lizards are fine but the cat is pooing itself


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it would depend how many fireworks there are and how far away. The "noise" that we hear is unlikely to bother them that much but any extra vibrations definitely would, meaning loud/deep rocket booms are more likely to be irritating than high pitched whizzing things (unless it's one of the vocal lizard species, who have hearing attuned to high pitched calls)

Geckos have a small muscle called the stapedius which dampens vibrations so are least likely to notice I think.

I don't think it would bother most reptiles but if you think your rep is getting stressed out you can put the viv on a towel or something that muffles sound/vibrations.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

my windows are shut but with double glazed windows you still get a weird sound when a big 1 goes off its like a stone hittin the window sound, tokays seem normal and my bosc doesnt seem that bad now must of got used to them or somthing lol.




has any one had any problems getting on the rfuk homepage?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes its been hacked


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Yes its been hacked


 cheers mate. its all fine now tho init? i thought i been hacked or summin at first lol sad as f:censor: doin that, what was his aim from hackin rfuk lmao


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Hagrid (BD) doesn't seem to have noticed. Tonks (Leo) is still asleep. Two Dumbo Rats and Hamster (daughters pets) also not bothered.


----------



## Rachelsands (Sep 29, 2009)

reps arnt bothered in this house but puppy wont go outside for wee wee!! dfkhbgk!!:bash:


----------



## SarahandRyan (Oct 17, 2010)

We got back from seeing some fireworks about an hour ago expectin to find our beardie fast asleep (as he usually is by then). He was live and kicking and seemed very pleased we were back. He's sleeping now.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL my lot in the loft don't give a damm, I've got some noisy tok's leachies and banana gex who don't shut up so all of them are used to lots of high and low pitched sounds.

The snakes and lizard in the small room are not to happy though, the poor dums wedged up the side of the viv and the Tok female's refused to move out her hide this eve.

There's loads of fire works going on round here even now  
Paula


----------



## boisterous_billy (Oct 12, 2010)

My beardie has dug himself under the log head first and that the first time he has done that.


What i dont understand is my dog, when you take her out for walks she is fine with the fireworks but indoors she is s**t scared of them she has gone in the office now.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

My male yemen cham, Spiderpig, is sleeping like a baby even though all I've heard for the last 5 hours is BANG...BANG...BANG....*BAAAAN**NNNGGG!!!!*
and th leos seemed not tohave noticed either, so no problems here at least.
: victory:


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

awh said:


> i wish they would ban them am trying to drowned out the bangs if mine get stressed it will be because of the noise of the radio and tv as my dog is shaking like a leaf
> hated them as a kid and still hate fireworks now


I'm with you on that one, i hate fireworks to. Waste of money, waste of time. All them poor animals being scared is awful. I closed my blinds around 4 and put my t.v really loud, my dog hates them and my little kitten doesn't like them either but none of my reptiles are stressed so i don't think its bothering them, but then again my t.v is loud you actually can't hear the bangs.


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> My male yemen cham, Spiderpig, is sleeping like a baby even though all I've heard for the last 5 hours is BANG...BANG...BANG....*BAAAAN**NNNGGG!!!!*
> and th leos seemed not tohave noticed either, so no problems here at least.
> : victory:


LOL my yemen is awake but she is in her sleeping spot.


----------

